# Pregliasco nei guai,si allarga inchiesta Galeazzi



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

*Una settimana dopo il servizio che ha portato Pregliasco nella bufera, perchè avrebbe mandato una circolare interna in violazione alla legge italiana per cui le operazioni urgenti sono subordinate al super green pass, la trasmissione Fuori dal Coro ha le prove chiare.*

Diverse persone vanno in studio, chi parla al telefono, chi ha registrato la voce dell'accettazione dove viene detto chiaramente.
Quando si dice che non sono vaccinati cambia tutto e non è c'è più spazio per le loro operazioni

*Tornati in studio Mario Giordano ha mandato sullo schermo la mail interna con firma di Pregliasco, direttore sanitario del Galeazzi, che imponeva dal 10 gennaio di scartare chi non ha il super green pass

Giorni fa Pregliasco è stato ascoltato in Procura e regione Lombardia ha mandato gli ispettori.

Il noto virologo ha girato le trasmissioni adducendo come giustificazione che fossero operazioni non urgenti e patologie non gravi, ma non è assolutamente così come dimostrato sia in studio dai testimoni sia nei servizi esclusivi.
Tutte persone con gravi problematiche invalidanti, persino in studio un ragazzo giovane che non lavora da maggio per un problema al polso che non permette di stringere oggetti.*

Infine non è neanche vero che in questi casi siano slittati, perchè c'è chi non è stato neanche inserito in lista d'attesa


-


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

>


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

Giordano gli sta facendo il culo, deve dimettersi immediatamente dal CTS


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Una settimana dopo il servizio che ha portato Pregliasco nella bufera, perchè avrebbe mandato una circolare interna in violazione alla legge italiana per cui le operazioni urgenti sono subordinate al super green pass, la trasmissione Fuori dal Coro ha le prove chiare.*
> 
> Diverse persone vanno in studio, chi parla al telefono, chi ha registrato la voce dell'accettazione dove viene detto chiaramente.
> 
> ...



Maledetto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Una settimana dopo il servizio che ha portato Pregliasco nella bufera, perchè avrebbe mandato una circolare interna in violazione alla legge italiana per cui le operazioni urgenti sono subordinate al super green pass, la trasmissione Fuori dal Coro ha le prove chiare.*
> 
> Diverse persone vanno in studio, chi parla al telefono, chi ha registrato la voce dell'accettazione dove viene detto chiaramente.
> Quando si dice che non sono vaccinati cambia tutto e non è c'è più spazio per le loro operazioni
> ...


Vergognoso


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Una settimana dopo il servizio che ha portato Pregliasco nella bufera, perchè avrebbe mandato una circolare interna in violazione alla legge italiana per cui le operazioni urgenti sono subordinate al super green pass, la trasmissione Fuori dal Coro ha le prove chiare.*
> 
> Diverse persone vanno in studio, chi parla al telefono, chi ha registrato la voce dell'accettazione dove viene detto chiaramente.
> Quando si dice che non sono vaccinati cambia tutto e non è c'è più spazio per le loro operazioni
> ...


Dimettersi? Dovrebbe andare in galera. E non sarebbe nemmeno il primo, a doverci andare. 
Non ci ho mai creduto e non tornerò a credere nella giustizia italiana fino a che non condanneranno Dr.Aghi, Speranza e giù di li.


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

mettete su rete 4, allucinante che stanno uscendo

A Pisa una paziente oncologica non viene presa perchè non vaccinata, addirittura al telefono le dicono che in caso di emergenza la mettono in un reparto di pazienti covid

poi vanno con la giornalista e il primario nega tutto, finchè mostrano le registrazioni


in provincia di Trento un signore non vaccinato non trova una clinica e chiama con la telecamera accesa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

Cade la maschera di tutte queste virostar.
Prima Galli invischiato in scandali che riguardavano concorsi truccati,ora questo Pregliasco (che fino all'altro ieri NEGAVA tutto).

Deve dimettersi all'istante,non apparire più in tv e qualcuno di dovere dovrebbe anche rimuoverlo dal suo scranno.
E anche fare una bella indagine.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2022)

Che schifoso Pregliasco, il peggiore di tutti.


----------



## Prealpi (25 Gennaio 2022)

Come volevasi dimostrare, il castello incomincia a sgretolarsi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486086250025168896


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cade la maschera di tutte queste virostar.
> Prima Galli invischiato in scandali che riguardavano concorsi truccati,ora questo Pregliasco (che fino all'altro ieri NEGAVA tutto).
> 
> Deve dimettersi all'istante,non apparire più in tv e qualcuno di dovere dovrebbe anche rimuoverlo dal suo scranno.
> E anche fare una bella indagine.


inculato dai suoi stessi collaboratori che hanno dato la mail che negava alla trasmissione
ora passerà dal negare la mail a dire che siano interventi non seri, ma ci sono le cartelle cliniche a dimostrare il contrario oltre che le registrazioni dell'immediato voltafaccia dell'interlocutore in clinica quando sanno di un paziente non vaccinato

spero sparisca il prima possibile


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Una settimana dopo il servizio che ha portato Pregliasco nella bufera, perchè avrebbe mandato una circolare interna in violazione alla legge italiana per cui le operazioni urgenti sono subordinate al super green pass, la trasmissione Fuori dal Coro ha le prove chiare.*
> 
> Diverse persone vanno in studio, chi parla al telefono, chi ha registrato la voce dell'accettazione dove viene detto chiaramente.
> Quando si dice che non sono vaccinati cambia tutto e non è c'è più spazio per le loro operazioni
> ...


Chi ha sbagliato, paghi.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vergognoso


Ma va. Tutto pulito e giusto. Questi sono i santi della nostra epoca!


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2022)

E pensare che qualche mese fa richiamarono Giordano. Chissà perchè...E poi ci parlano di libertàh di informazioneheheh.

Grande Marione, distruggili tutti!


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mettete su rete 4, allucinante che stanno uscendo
> 
> A Pisa una paziente oncologica non viene presa perchè non vaccinata, addirittura al telefono le dicono che in caso di emergenza la mettono in un reparto di pazienti covid
> 
> ...


Questa è proprio la fine dell’umanità.
Molta gente dovrebbe chiedere scusa…


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

se uno di questi signori dovesse avere una ricaduta o dimostrare un peggioramento della salute successivo al rifiuto di operazione rischierebbe la galera vera Pregliasco, non provvedimenti amministrativi


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Chi ha sbagliato, paghi.


Troppo facile così caro mio. Questa pandemia ha creato solo mostri


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

Gerardo Torre,medico,viene sospeso perchè curava i malati di covid nelle proprie abitazioni (curate 3000 persone)
Pregliasco,virostar,non curava i non vaccinati. E probabilmente non sarà neanche punito.

Chissà,magari è arrivata l'ora di indagare anche speranza..


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cade la maschera di tutte queste virostar.
> Prima Galli invischiato in scandali che riguardavano concorsi truccati,ora questo Pregliasco (che fino all'altro ieri NEGAVA tutto).
> 
> Deve dimettersi all'istante,non apparire più in tv e qualcuno di dovere dovrebbe anche rimuoverlo dal suo scranno.
> E anche fare una bella indagine.


Andrebbero tutti condannati alla pena capitale : draghi, Conte, speranza, cts, virostar, medici venduti ecc. Nemici di questa nazione morente.
Chi li ha sostenuti meriterebbe gli stessi trattamenti riservati alle “persone di serie b”


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Gerardo Torre,medico,viene sospeso perchè curava i malati di covid nelle proprie abitazioni (curate 3000 persone)
> Pregliasco,virostar,non curava i non vaccinati. E probabilmente non sarà neanche punito.
> 
> Chissà,magari è arrivata l'ora di indagare anche speranza..


Intanto è ora di chiuderla con questa pagliacciata. Abbiamo perso anche troppo tempo


----------



## danjr (25 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Giordano gli sta facendo il culo, deve dimettersi immediatamente dal CTS


Eh beh si, in questo caso si


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Troppo facile così caro mio. Questa pandemia ha creato solo mostri


Come sarebbe troppo facile? Io non faccio distinzioni tra parti che supporto e non supporto. Chi viola la legge paga, punto, vax o no vax che sia. Se pregliasco ha agito al di fuori della legge, paghi.


----------



## Alkampfer (25 Gennaio 2022)

ma.... allora non è una fake news


----------



## Devil man (25 Gennaio 2022)

Bene i nazi vax li voglio in galera!!!


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

ora ho visto che stava ospite da cartabianca su rai3 stasera
speriamo sia l'ultima volta che lo vediamo

è tra i membri del CTS Lombardia, ora il centro-destra lo cacci immediatamente senza aspettare il ministero a Roma


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

Guardate con quale spocchia e con quale arroganza tentava di difendersi qualche giorno fa,con quel sorrisetto sul viso...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483936786271322123


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Per mesi hanno dato voce a questo buffone, adesso deve pagare. Ma non solo lui, vanno presi uno a uno tutti coloro che hanno discriminato i diritti di persone che per scelta o mille altri ragioni non si sono vaccinate.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Delinquenti che hanno degradato la sciiienza al livello della mafia.

Mi piacerebbe sapere come si sentono quelli che seguono tuttora ciecamente le filosofie di vita questi individui.

Ci vorrebbe un reset totale e di molti lavori forzati in Siberia, a essere buoni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ma è vero che ora l'omuncolo sta a rai3 su cartabianca ?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Andrebbero tutti condannati alla pena capitale : draghi, Conte, speranza, cts, virostar, medici venduti ecc. Nemici di questa nazione morente.
> Chi li ha sostenuti meriterebbe lì stessi trattamenti riservati alle “persone di serie b”


Pregliasco è il peggiore di tutti...è un virilogo venduto ai poteri forti


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2022)

Allora, un po di commenti sparsi personali:

Sto qua che ridacchia non è normale, ma che si ride? Non seguendo con affanno le vicende covid lo conosco si ma solo “di vista”, è una delle nuove star che, mi sento di dire, se fossero tutti come me, NON lo sarebbe.

Detto questo, che il trash di Giordano possa essere il “trainatore” da cui prender esempio, un po mi si accapona la pelle, folklore a livello basico da acchiappa masse nonpensanti quel programma, non ci vuole molto a capirlo.

Comunque rifiutarsi di operare no vax senza accompagnare il rifiuto ad una motivazione valida è scorretto e insensato e fuori dalla costituzione, nel momento in cui questo no vax dimostra con tampone di esser negativo lo operi punto e basta, fine.

Che poi, salvo casi con esenzioni, basterebbe non farsela sotto e farsi fare una punturina come puo esser l’ antitetanica e mille altri vaccini obbligatori che da bambini ci iniettano e di cui nessuno si fa dubbi, nonostante abbiano delle controindicazioni, questa e un altra mia osservazione.


----------



## Raryof (25 Gennaio 2022)

Pregliasco presto al fresco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Allora, un po di commenti sparsi personali:
> 
> Sto qua che ridacchia non è normale, ma che si ride? Non seguendo con affanno le vicende covid lo conosco si ma solo “di vista”, è una delle nuove star che, mi sento di dire, se fossero tutti come me, NON lo sarebbe.
> 
> ...



E sai qual è la cosa più grave di tutte ?
Che in Italia veniamo a conoscenza di queste cose vergognose solamente dai talk (trash) come quello di Giordano,perchè tutti gli altri giornali/giornalisti e altri talk sono troppo impegnati a fare propaganda di regime e mai si sognerebbero di fare un inchiesta del genere.

Ed è proprio a queste trasmissioni e ai pochi giornalisti non venduti che siamo anche venuti a conoscenza dei problemi del vaccino astrazeneche,altrimenti a quest'ora tutte le morti sarebbero state classificate come...naturali,"nessuna correlazione con il vaccino"

E se questo trash è l'unico modo (in Italia) per venire a conoscenza di determinate nefandezze...ben venga !


----------



## cris (26 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E sai qual è la cosa più grave di tutte ?
> Che in Italia veniamo a conoscenza di queste cose vergognose solamente dai talk (trash) come quello di Giordano,perchè tutti gli altri giornali/giornalisti e altri talk sono troppo impegnati a fare propaganda di regime e mai si sognerebbero di fare un inchiesta del genere.
> 
> Ed è proprio a queste trasmissioni e ai pochi giornalisti non venduti che siamo anche venuti a conoscenza dei problemi del vaccino astrazeneche,altrimenti a quest'ora tutte le morti sarebbero state classificate come...naturali,"nessuna correlazione con il vaccino"
> ...


Su questo ti do ragione, piuttosto che non far uscire il marcio, meglio che emerga da programmi trash. Pero bene ma non benissimo come si usa dire.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Gennaio 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Come sarebbe troppo facile? Io non faccio distinzioni tra parti che supporto e non supporto. Chi viola la legge paga, punto, vax o no vax che sia. Se pregliasco ha agito al di fuori della legge, paghi.


Deve cadere tutto sto carrozzone disgustoso. Lui va punito in modo esemplare e deve diventare monito per gli altri.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Pregliasco è il peggiore di tutti...è un virilogo venduto ai poteri forti


È un pagliaccio che non ha mai visto un paziente in vita sua..
Non gli affiderei manco una pianta da interni


----------



## hakaishin (26 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Allora, un po di commenti sparsi personali:
> 
> Sto qua che ridacchia non è normale, ma che si ride? Non seguendo con affanno le vicende covid lo conosco si ma solo “di vista”, è una delle nuove star che, mi sento di dire, se fossero tutti come me, NON lo sarebbe.
> 
> ...


La tua osservazione finale è totalmente fuori luogo e non coerente con la discussione eh.
Che Giordano sia trash posso concordare ma solo se mettiamo sullo stesso piano questi porci che vanno in tv a fare gli “sciehnzhiatihh”, che sono essi stessi trash e fonte di bugie e terrorismo e anche qui non ci vuole granché a capirlo…


----------



## cris (26 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È un pagliaccio che non ha mai visto un paziente in vita sua..
> Non gli affiderei manco una pianta da interni


Son daccordo con te.
Secondo me si fan tante dietrogie e complottismi.
Dietro a sto tizio non ci son poteri forti, prima questo ed altri eran dei signor nessuno in corsia, all’improvviso sono diventate star che vengono pagate per andar ogni sera ad un programma. Sono fenomeni e basta per me.


----------



## cris (26 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La tua osservazione finale è totalmente fuori luogo e non coerente con la discussione eh.
> Che Giordano sia trash posso concordare ma solo se mettiamo sullo stesso piano questi porci che vanno in tv a fare gli “sciehnzhiatihh”, che sono essi stessi trash e fonte di bugie e terrorismo e anche qui non ci vuole granché a capirlo…


Capisco la tua opinione e non ho nulla da controbattere


----------



## hakaishin (26 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Son daccordo con te.
> Secondo me si fan tante dietrogie e complottismi.
> Dietro a sto tizio non ci son poteri forti, prima questo ed altri eran dei signor nessuno in corsia, all’improvviso sono diventate star che vengono pagate per andar ogni sera ad un programma. Sono fenomeni e basta per me.


Purtroppo dietro questi tizi ci sono interessi e tanto tanto altro, come gli influencer ne più ne meno. Pensiero libero non pervenuto


----------



## gabri65 (26 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Deve cadere tutto sto carrozzone disgustoso. Lui va punito in modo esemplare e deve diventare monito per gli altri.



Sì, buonanotte.

C'avrà l'immunità ed un bel posto al sicuro per aver tirato avanti l'ideologia nazista del regime.

Sarebbe un'ammissione di colpa, un segnale di indebolimento degli oppressori. Non gli faranno nemmeno un graffio.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, buonanotte.
> 
> C'avrà l'immunità ed un bel posto al sicuro per aver tirato avanti l'ideologia nazista del regime.
> 
> Sarebbe un'ammissione di colpa, un segnale di indebolimento degli oppressori. Non gli faranno nemmeno un graffio.


Ovviamente. I criminali di regime non vengono mai toccati, ci mancherebbe.
Poi figurati, per molta gente questi sono santi 
Ma le figure di m. si moltiplicano, cadono tutti come mosche a poco a poco.
Mio padre dice sempre che il tempo è galantuomo


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Non sarà punito, perché ha eseguito alla lettera ciò che gli hanno ordinato. É più facile che diventi PDR piuttosto che finisca per "pagare"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non sarà punito, perché ha eseguito alla lettera ciò che gli hanno ordinato. É più facile che diventi PDR piuttosto che finisca per "pagare"



Stessa cosa per Sileri.
Incredibile come nessuno condanni le sue parole,incredibile.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Il tempo sarà sempre galantuomo


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Una settimana dopo il servizio che ha portato Pregliasco nella bufera, perchè avrebbe mandato una circolare interna in violazione alla legge italiana per cui le operazioni urgenti sono subordinate al super green pass, la trasmissione Fuori dal Coro ha le prove chiare.*
> 
> Diverse persone vanno in studio, chi parla al telefono, chi ha registrato la voce dell'accettazione dove viene detto chiaramente.
> Quando si dice che non sono vaccinati cambia tutto e non è c'è più spazio per le loro operazioni
> ...


A Giordano che a me non piace per niente perchè è l'altra faccia della rissa televisiva targata Vladimir Luxuria & friends, c'è da riconoscere che combatte battaglie vicine alla gente "normale", problemi veri e reali... sicuramente un dirigente sanitario che all'interno del suo ruolo prevarica quello che è il diritto costituzionale ad avere un trattamento sanitario adeguato per TUTTI i cittadini in primo luogo viene meno al proprio dovere e giuramento, in secondo luogo in un contesto simile danneggia l'immagine della categoria che rappresenta prestando il fianco a facili discorsi da bar della serie uno sbaglia tutti delinquenti.


----------



## Alkampfer (26 Gennaio 2022)

ma poi mi chiedo, invece, proibire di lavorare (quindi condannare alla fame intere famiglie) perchè uno non vuole bucarsi ogni 6 mesi ( forse 4 non si sa, la scienza è diventata aleatoria a quanto pare ) ... cosa avrebbe di diverso ?


----------



## gabri65 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> A Giordano che a me non piace per niente perchè è l'altra faccia della rissa televisiva targata Vladimir Luxuria & friends, c'è da riconoscere che combatte battaglie vicine alla gente "normale", problemi veri e reali... sicuramente un dirigente sanitario che all'interno del suo ruolo prevarica quello che è il diritto costituzionale ad avere un trattamento sanitario adeguato per TUTTI i cittadini in primo luogo viene meno al proprio dovere e giuramento, in secondo luogo in un contesto simile danneggia l'immagine della categoria che rappresenta prestando il fianco a facili discorsi da bar della serie uno sbaglia tutti delinquenti.



Neanche a me Giordano fa impazzire, ma i facili discorsi da bar vengono fuori perché è facile farli, a causa della pervasiva criminalità. Direi che è meglio farli piuttosto che no, in questo paese già non ci accorgiamo se qualcuno urla ai continui misfatti, figuriamoci a stare zitti.

Detto questo, io commenti su Giordano li eviterei accuratamente, data la gravità della cosa. Tirare in ballo lo scarso appeal intellettuale di chi accusa e non prendere in considerazione solo ed esclusivamente i fatti, cioè che una persona con doveri morali al di sopra di chiunque altro si sia permessa di agire così, mi sembra veramente fuori luogo.

Ho notato che questi discorsi vengono fuori spesso, si tende a sottolineare aspetti stravaganti o stucchevoli di chi accusa, distogliendo così lo sguardo dalla vera portata del problema.

Sì, insomma, se chi accusa è uno che non piace allora gli si attribuisce grande enfasi. Qui è stata commessa una oscenità, e secondo me fine della storia, Giordano non dovrebbe nemmeno essere nominato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Gennaio 2022)

Domani si celebrerà la giornata della memoria.

Burioni: "devono fare la fine dei sorci"
S.Lucarelli : "devono ridursi a poltiglia verde"
Parenzo : "sputare nei piatti dei no vax"
Scanzi : "mi divertirei a vederli morire come mosche"
Cazzola : "vanno presi a cannonate"
Bassetti : "bisogna mandare i carabinieri a casa dei no vax"

Quanti di questi pagliacci saranno invitati a qualche evento,mostra,spettaccolo per ricordare quel periodo buio?
Quanti di questi pagliacci scriveranno una bella frase strappalacrime sui social,salvo poi rivomitare tutto il giorno seguente ?


----------



## Vinx90 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Pregliasco NON È un virologo, è specializzato in igiene e medicina preventiva, rendiamoci conto in che paese viviamo.


----------



## Vinx90 (26 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Pregliasco è il peggiore di tutti...è un virilogo venduto ai poteri forti


Se Pregliasco é un virologo io sono Freddie Mercury.


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ma poi mi chiedo, invece, proibire di lavorare (quindi condannare alla fame intere famiglie) perchè uno non vuole bucarsi ogni 6 mesi ( forse 4 non si sa, la scienza è diventata aleatoria a quanto pare ) ... cosa avrebbe di diverso ?


il bello è che se ti fai la 3 dose da bravo cittadino hai il super mega greencazz illimitato fino a una ipotetica quarta dose...
ovviamente sappiamo che la copertura e gli anticorpi durano quello che durano...

invece se guarisci dal covid.. dove gli anticorpi ti possono durare 1 anno intero o più.... il super mega greencazz... ti dura 6 mesi...

LA SCIENZHAAAAA


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Stessa cosa per Sileri.
> Incredibile come nessuno condanni le sue parole,incredibile.


Ad essere puntiglioso dimmene uno che si salva in mezzo a quella cricca di delinquenti


----------



## vota DC (26 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E sai qual è la cosa più grave di tutte ?
> Che in Italia veniamo a conoscenza di queste cose vergognose solamente dai talk (trash) come quello di Giordano,perchè tutti gli altri giornali/giornalisti e altri talk sono troppo impegnati a fare propaganda di regime e mai si sognerebbero di fare un inchiesta del genere.
> 
> Ed è proprio a queste trasmissioni e ai pochi giornalisti non venduti che siamo anche venuti a conoscenza dei problemi del vaccino astrazeneche,altrimenti a quest'ora tutte le morti sarebbero state classificate come...naturali,"nessuna correlazione con il vaccino"
> ...


Non è una novità. 15 anni fa Veltroni vinse le primarie farsa del PD (in ogni comune bisognava fare una raccolta di firme per fare comparire i nomi dei candidati, Veltroni spesso era unico candidato) ed era pompato da tutti i media.
Fu Funari su Odeon sul suo show personale trash a smascherarlo dimostrando che era un candidato di comodo per Berlusconi in quanto anni prima era stato capo della comunicazione del PCI e aveva deciso di non far continuare il provvedimento che avrebbe oscurato le TV di Berlusconi (facile per Silvio fare il guru dei media quando agli altri è vietato per legge)....nel giro di pochi mesi Veltroni fece cadere Prodi dicendo che il PD vinceva da solo senza alleati e poi durante la campagna elettorale "il principale esponente del campo avversario" senza mai pronunciare il nome di Berlusconi.... però era abilissimo ad attaccare quelli che volevano presentarsi come terzo schieramento riuscendo a compattare tutti con Berlusconi che all'epoca era debolissimo dato che un partito che unisse democristiani, craxiani e fanatici di Almirante non avrebbe preso nemmeno un voto se Veltroni avesse fatto una campagna decente.


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Neanche a me Giordano fa impazzire, ma i facili discorsi da bar vengono fuori perché è facile farli, a causa della pervasiva criminalità. Direi che è meglio farli piuttosto che no, in questo paese già non ci accorgiamo se qualcuno urla ai continui misfatti, figuriamoci a stare zitti.
> 
> Detto questo, io commenti su Giordano li eviterei accuratamente, data la gravità della cosa. Tirare in ballo lo scarso appeal intellettuale di chi accusa e non prendere in considerazione solo ed esclusivamente i fatti, cioè che una persona con doveri morali al di sopra di chiunque altro si sia permessa di agire così, mi sembra veramente fuori luogo.
> 
> ...


Veramente su 6 righe di commento 5 non riguardano Giordano, la gravità è assoluta e il fatto che lo abbia fatto notare un giornalista che non mi piace non cambia di una virgola il concetto... il discorso è un altro, se tra migliaia di medici e scienziati che operano secondo scienza e coscienza uno esce dai binari e commette le peggiori nefandezze non dovrebbe fare indirizzare la rabbia contro l'intera categoria nè screditarne il duro lavoro... in estrema sintesi, una persona con giudizio se la prende giustamente con Pregliasco, un rissaiolo da bar se la prende con scienza, scienziati, medici e relativi istituti mettendo tutto nella stessa pentola e facendo di tutta un erba un fascio... terreno fertilissimo poi per far saziare la fame di vendetta del popolo al politicante di turno.


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Veramente su 6 righe di commento 5 non riguardano Giordano, la gravità è assoluta e il fatto che lo abbia fatto notare un giornalista che non mi piace non cambia di una virgola il concetto... il discorso è un altro, se tra migliaia di medici e scienziati che operano secondo scienza e coscienza uno esce dai binari e commette le peggiori nefandezze non dovrebbe fare indirizzare la rabbia contro l'intera categoria nè screditarne il duro lavoro... in estrema sintesi, una persona con giudizio se la prende giustamente con Pregliasco, un rissaiolo da bar se la prende con scienza, scienziati, medici e relativi istituti mettendo tutto nella stessa pentola e facendo di tutta un erba un fascio... terreno fertilissimo poi per far saziare la fame di vendetta del popolo al politicante di turno.


uno solo esce dai binari?? sono 2 anni che ci raccontano cavolate e fanno commenti filo razziste-naziste in TV h24

Sileri
Pregliasco
Burioni
Bassetti
e altri...

ora perchè questo è così stupido di aver lasciato carta scritta e firmata è stato beccato, ma tutta la cricca di viro-star usa lo stesso modus operandi da arrogante.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Gennaio 2022)

Vinx90 ha scritto:


> Pregliasco NON È un virologo, è specializzato in igiene e medicina preventiva, rendiamoci conto in che paese viviamo.


Beh i famosi geni del nostro paese no ?
Tu se hai un danno al motore vai dal meccanico o dal fioraio? cit.
E c’è gente che segue/seguiva sta gente e la reputa competente per via della laurea ahaahahahahahah
Che trash sto paese


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> uno solo esce dai binari?? sono 2 anni che ci raccontano cavolate e fanno commenti filo razziste-naziste in TV h24
> 
> Sileri
> Pregliasco
> ...


Ci sono decine di migliaia di virologi e scienziati che da due anni lavorano sul covid nei laboratori non in TV.. il mio discorso è che le sboronate di Bassetti o le circolari di Pregliasco non significano che la comunità scientifica abbia creato una narrazione artificiosa della pandemia come certi commenti lasciano intendere, le linee guida sono le stesse in tutto il mondo e son dettate dalla comunità scientifica, se nei salotti TV nostrani circolano personaggi equivoci dico solo che non andrebbe messo in discussione il lavoro di tutti come viene invece puntualmente fatto.


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ci sono decine di migliaia di virologi e scienziati che da due anni lavorano sul covid nei laboratori non in TV.. il mio discorso è che le sboronate di Bassetti o le circolari di Pregliasco non significano che la comunità scientifica abbia creato una narrazione artificiosa della pandemia come certi commenti lasciano intendere, le linee guida sono le stesse in tutto il mondo e son dettate dalla comunità scientifica, se nei salotti TV nostrani circolano personaggi equivoci dico solo che non andrebbe messo in discussione il lavoro di tutti come viene invece puntualmente fatto.


si ok....
ma di cosa stiamo parlando di quali medici e scienziati? quelli senza frontiere??? la croce rossa ?? Grey's anatomy? Chicago Med ???

siamo in un sistema che ci obbligano alla vaccinazione...anche sei hai tumori o ne sei recentemente uscito... anche se hai avuto reazioni avverse anche se hai forme di allergia... schiere e schiere di medici che non ti danno esenzioni e ti obbligano al trattamento, e ti offendono pure se dissenti..

quindi si per me va fatta terra bruciata..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Una settimana dopo il servizio che ha portato Pregliasco nella bufera, perchè avrebbe mandato una circolare interna in violazione alla legge italiana per cui le operazioni urgenti sono subordinate al super green pass, la trasmissione Fuori dal Coro ha le prove chiare.*
> 
> Diverse persone vanno in studio, chi parla al telefono, chi ha registrato la voce dell'accettazione dove viene detto chiaramente.
> Quando si dice che non sono vaccinati cambia tutto e non è c'è più spazio per le loro operazioni
> ...


Questa me l'ero persa! Beh direi che i nodi stanno venendo finalmente al pettine, alla faccia di chi difendeva questi signori al grido di "complottariihhh". Ricordiamo che questo è nel CTS, che da due anni decide praticamente delle nostre vite, come lo era quell'altro personaggio di Miozzo ed altri. Non vale il discorso "eh ma lui è solo uno", perché questi occupano posizioni di potere e decidono delle nostre vite.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Una settimana dopo il servizio che ha portato Pregliasco nella bufera, perchè avrebbe mandato una circolare interna in violazione alla legge italiana per cui le operazioni urgenti sono subordinate al super green pass, la trasmissione Fuori dal Coro ha le prove chiare.*
> 
> Diverse persone vanno in studio, chi parla al telefono, chi ha registrato la voce dell'accettazione dove viene detto chiaramente.
> Quando si dice che non sono vaccinati cambia tutto e non è c'è più spazio per le loro operazioni
> ...




Il Covid ci renderà persone migliori. Cit. 

Mamma mia.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ci sono decine di migliaia di virologi e scienziati che da due anni lavorano sul covid nei laboratori non in TV.. il mio discorso è che le sboronate di Bassetti o le circolari di Pregliasco non significano che la comunità scientifica abbia creato una narrazione artificiosa della pandemia come certi commenti lasciano intendere, *le linee guida sono le stesse in tutto il mondo e son dettate dalla comunità scientifica,* se nei salotti TV nostrani circolano personaggi equivoci dico solo che non andrebbe messo in discussione il lavoro di tutti come viene invece puntualmente fatto.


assolutamente no, sono diverse in tutto il mondo e qui si vede la stranezza della scienza che diviene soggettiva

in Svezia e Corea del Sud per esempio non hanno mai fatto un lockdown generale dall'inizio ad oggi, non perchè i politici non volevano bensì perchè non veniva dettato dagli scienziati dei rispettivi paesi

c'è chi non ha mai avuto il green pass, chi punta sul tracciamento via app, paesi che hanno chiuso ai viaggi internazionali senza mai riaprire etc
tutto in base alle linee guida dei rispettivi scienziati


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il Covid ci renderà persone migliori. Cit.
> 
> Mamma mia.


Al pari di "andrà tutto bene" o delle serate a cantare dal balcone. Che schifo


----------



## Milanoide (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Una settimana dopo il servizio che ha portato Pregliasco nella bufera, perchè avrebbe mandato una circolare interna in violazione alla legge italiana per cui le operazioni urgenti sono subordinate al super green pass, la trasmissione Fuori dal Coro ha le prove chiare.*
> 
> Diverse persone vanno in studio, chi parla al telefono, chi ha registrato la voce dell'accettazione dove viene detto chiaramente.
> Quando si dice che non sono vaccinati cambia tutto e non è c'è più spazio per le loro operazioni
> ...


Ha fatto bene.
Pensate a tutti quelli a cui non vengono effettuati interventi perché i medici stanno curando contagiati fra cui in prevalenza no vax.
A me vaccinato, se mi rinviano di altri due anni un controllo e poi mi ritrovo un tumore, beh allora non avrò più niente da perdere... Li vado a prendere gli intasatori, saniboy spray perché l'olio di ricino gli farebbe solo bene.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Gennaio 2022)

Che poi, conoscendo la struttura privata e convenzionata.
Uno dei pochi posti dove se hai qualcosa non ti fanno aspettare anni anche se vai con Ssn. (In pochissimi giorni hai una visita)
Se ti trovi reparti e personale infettato, perdi un sacco di soldini.
Pregliasco fa il virologo o esegue giustamente gli ordini del padrone?


----------



## vota DC (26 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ci sono decine di migliaia di virologi e scienziati che da due anni lavorano sul covid nei laboratori non in TV.. il mio discorso è che le sboronate di Bassetti o le circolari di Pregliasco non significano che la comunità scientifica abbia creato una narrazione artificiosa della pandemia come certi commenti lasciano intendere, le linee guida sono le stesse in tutto il mondo e son dettate dalla comunità scientifica, se nei salotti TV nostrani circolano personaggi equivoci dico solo che non andrebbe messo in discussione il lavoro di tutti come viene invece puntualmente fatto.


A ottobre in concomitanza delle elezioni amministrative c'erano un terzo dei morti e dei contagiati di pochi giorni prima.
Il 24 che tra l'altro era lunedì i contagi crollano da quasi duecentomila a settantamila...cosi nel giro di un giorno perché non bisogna disturbare l'elezione del presidente.
Questi sono dati ISS.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ha fatto bene.
> Pensate a tutti quelli a cui non vengono effettuati interventi perché i medici stanno curando contagiati fra cui in prevalenza no vax.
> A me vaccinato, se mi rinviano di altri due anni un controllo e poi mi ritrovo un tumore, beh allora non avrò più niente da perdere... Li vado a prendere gli intasatori, saniboy spray perché l'olio di ricino gli farebbe solo bene.



Spero che stai scherzando, amico.

Bisognerebbe che quelli ai quali dai contro ritirassero tutti i soldi di tasse devoluti in sanità, poi voglio vedere quando lo fai il controllo. Sempre augurandoti tutto il bene per la tua salute.

Questa pandemia sta facendo danni inimmaginabili.


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> fra cui in prevalenza no vax.


I no vax negli ospedali sono in prevalenza persone vaccinate con 1-2 dosi, i no-vax ( 0 dosi ) in Italia risicano il 10% giusto per ricordartelo..

poi per farti fare una operazione basterebbe un tampone nelle 24 ore precedenti.

e ti ricordo che paghiamo le tasse pure noi quindi abbiamo gli stessi diritti, amico amico.


----------



## Prealpi (26 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> I no vax negli ospedali sono in prevalenza persone vaccinate con 1-2 dosi, i no-vax ( 0 dosi ) in Italia risicano il 10% giusto per ricordartelo..
> 
> poi per farti fare una operazione basterebbe un tampone nelle 24 ore precedenti.
> 
> e ti ricordo che paghiamo le tasse pure noi quindi abbiamo gli stessi diritti, amico amico.


In che paese siamo finiti, con una politica intentata verso l'odio verso persone che hanno solo la colpa di non volersi vaccinare, pazzesco


----------



## Milanoide (26 Gennaio 2022)

È un ospedale privato. Secondariamente convenzionato.
Bisogna rivolgersi al padrone delle ferriere se ci si presenta come solventi e spiegare la questione. Se si fa numero o si va paga molto si riceverà considerazione.
Se chi si presenta e viene rigettato era sotto ssn si rivolge all'ente che accredita le strutture private alle convenzioni del ssn denunciando il disservizio.
Ma loro risponderanno che effettuano visite con tempi di attesa centesimali o millesimali rispetto alle strutture pubbliche.
E il business


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Spero che stai scherzando, amico.
> 
> Bisognerebbe che quelli ai quali dai contro ritirassero tutti i soldi di tasse devoluti in sanità, poi voglio vedere quando lo fai il controllo. Sempre augurandoti tutto il bene per la tua salute.
> 
> Questa pandemia sta facendo danni inimmaginabili.


Discorso purtroppo inattuabile, sennò mica leggere sti certe bestialità. Comunque almeno é stato coerente con la sua idea. Altri commentano contro pregliasco (pur godendo dentro di sé) perché in questo caso fa più scena andarci contro


----------



## KingSheva (26 Gennaio 2022)

Sono lontano anni luce dalle idee politiche di Giordano, e sopratutto quando fa i servizi sulle case accusa solamente senza considerare i vari contesti sociali e chi li ha creati, ma sulla questione covid è uno dei pochi, se non l'unico in TV, che fa inchieste con i controcoglioni. Se tutti si comporterebbero come lui questa pandemia sarebbe finita già da un anno.


----------



## Andris (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Pregliasco batte in ritirata con una lettera aperta a Belpietro, direttore di La Verità che si è occupato della faccenda insieme a Giordano su rete4

Dopo due settimane ritira la disposizione, perchè a suo dire ora non ci sarebbe più emergenza *


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Pregliasco batte in ritirata con una lettera aperta a Belpietro, direttore di La Verità che si è occupato della faccenda insieme a Giordano su rete4
> 
> Dopo due settimane ritira la disposizione, perchè a suo dire ora non ci sarebbe più emergenza *



Un vero parachiulo.
Però fino a qualche giorno fa negava con insistenza questa circolare (con tanto di risatine),poi,una volta smerdato in mondovisione,la ritira come se nulla fosse.


----------



## Andris (27 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Un vero parachiulo.
> Però fino a qualche giorno fa negava con insistenza questa circolare (con tanto di risatine),poi,una volta smerdato in mondovisione,la ritira come se nulla fosse.


ovvio, ma penso non ci caschi nessuno...
l'emergenza è finita nella sua clinica, a suo dire, mentre in tv narra sempre apocalisse e trincea  
non è neanche coerente nelle menzogne


----------

